
What I learned at LISA '16 - YesThatTom2
http://everythingsysadmin.com/2016/12/lisa16-success.html
======
tomcam
> I learned that the coming generation of servers from Dell/HP/etc. will have
> terabytes of persistent RAM (RAM that retains info between reboots).

WTF? That's some serious security shit right there. Will there be extensions
to OS boot sequences to reset the RAM for security purposes?

